# Just Be



## asshlyy

How can I say "just be" in Latin?
thanks


----------



## Grüße HENK

Please provide more context:
Is it a response to a question  or statement, e.g. "So you think I should be relaxed about it?" - "Just be!"
Or is it a kind of motto, like "carpe diem!"?
Henk


----------



## asshlyy

Yeah it's like " carpe diem" thanks.


----------



## relativamente

If you want a litteral translation
Just   Tantummodo
Be imperative you (1 person) now                es
be imperative you (1 person) tomorrow           esto
be imperative you (2 or more) now               este
be imperative you  (2 or more) tomorrow or later estote
you can choose and put in any order


----------



## Grüße HENK

Then I'd say it's "Modo es!/Solum es!"
This means one should do nothing but be.
A literal translation might be impossible, at least it is to me, since there is no proper translation for "just" in this case.
A longer possibility is "Noli ad maior apparendum assimulare, es!"
= "Don't disguise in order to appear bigger, be!"
This isn't very elegant, but I think it provides _the_ (at least _one_) proper meaning.
A literal translation could be "Simpliciter es!"
This could mean "Simply be/live !", but I'm not sure. It could be merely taken for a failed attempt to say "Be simple!".

Henk


----------



## relativamente

Modo es seems o.k. but if you want to look more Latin at first sight (you know, tatoos, mottos ...) perhaps is better tantummodo. Modo is also a Spànish and Italian word, with different meaning.


----------



## asshlyy

Yes, I'm actually asking it for tattoo.  So you say its the best as "tantummodo"? 
Or you say modo es is the best?
ps: is it "tantummodo" or "tantum modo"

Thanks for the help.


----------



## relativamente

Tantummodo is a compound word that would mean something as onlyway.  In my dictionary is written toghether as one single word.  Modo seems to mean almost the same as tantummodo, but let's hope other members of this forum can confirm it.


----------



## relativamente

Since it is so short a phrase could be some ambiguity.Es can mean you are.If you want to be more precise perhaps it's better you choose "esto"instead of "es".But if the tatoo reads "modo esto" everybody will think it's Italian or Spanish.


----------



## Grüße HENK

You could say "tantummodo sis!" (I like tantummodo very much, btw, i think it's quite our word here.).
This translates "May you just be!", weakening the demanding tone of "just be!". It's rather a desire than a demand, actually.
Very Latin is "*tantummodo esse*". 
It doesn't order or demand anyone to "just be", but states the principle of it with all its compactness and simplicity. The "classical" Roman authors knew how rousing and demanding these short slogans are , adressing no one in person, but the world in general. Cicero's and Caesar's works are full of it, as far as I remember.


----------



## asshlyy

Thank you so much!


----------



## Interpres

I think the suggestion of "tantummodo esse" is good, but if you opt for a strict imperative, go fo "esto" instead of "es".  Romans just didn't use it.  The "to" imperatives are much more common and show you really know your stuff.  So either "tantummodo esse" or "esto tantummodo". If tantummodo is too long, you can also just use "tantum": "tantum esto" has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


----------



## asshlyy

Tantum esto sounds good too, but as I'll do it for a tattoo, modo es & modo esto is more good for me..
Hope modo es or modo esto really implies it.
thanks a bunch


----------



## Cagey

asshlyy said:


> Tantum esto sounds good too, but as I'll do it for a tattoo, modo es & modo esto is more good for me..
> Hope modo es or modo esto really implies it.
> thanks a bunch



Yes, both of those mean what you intend.  "Modo esto" is a stronger command, and clearer.  "Modo es" is a command, but by itself might be taken to be the statement: "you only are".  

Note:  The forum rules ask that you use proper capitalization.  When you post again, please use capitals where appropriate.  (You may have noticed that capitalization has been added to your earlier posts.)​
Speaking of capitalization: Classical Latin did not use capitals to begin sentences, so it would be proper to either capitalize no letters in your motto, or to capitalize them all, as they often were when carved in stone.  Of course, the modern convention of capitalizing the first letter would also be fine.


----------

